# Things I don't like about mk2 or miss from the mk1



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Rather than all the threads saying how great the mk2 is, I thought I'd start one about things I don't like or miss.

Here goes:

Miss -

* That little flap by the drivers mirror that stops the sun dazzling you.
* The standard heated seats
* The steel detailing in the cabin

Don't like mk2

* Position of the hazard lights
* The fact the mirrors and windows don't seem to clear quickly in cold weather
* The saggy seats
* Manual does not fit in glove compartment
* still no drinks holders?
* Rain runs into the car from the roof when it has been raining

That's just until I think of more things :?


----------



## owain_thomas (Mar 24, 2007)

thought i was being thick not getting my manual in the glove box, spent ages trying to find where it went. odd that it doesn't have a place really.


----------



## wildstallionuk (Jul 10, 2007)

all valid points


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

ah, the lack of a spare wheel, forgot that!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Never owned a MK1 myself, so I can't do the comparison, however this raised a :?: in my mind:



lossyman said:


> Rain runs into the car from the roof when it has been raining


Which part of the roof does the rain run from, and where does it end up in the car? 

Sorry, I'm probably being thick, but would this be the rain-in-boot issue?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Arnt there 2 drinks holders near the hand brake? If not what is that for then?


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> Never owned a MK1 myself, so I can't do the comparison, however this raised a :?: in my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to run from above the door and falls directly onto the base of the leather seats both driver or passenger.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

My manual fits in the glove box in it's cover, no problem. My drinks fit in the two holders by the handbrake. The rain does run in when the door gets opened and it's raining. Yes I miss the little flap by the mirror for the sun, that was a nice touch but I like the indicators on the MK II that also link to the new wing mirrors. I love the interior, the comfort, the space and the spoiler popping up and down in my mirror.  I appreciate being able to programme different settings via the DIS and love my flat bottomed steering wheel.

I miss quattro in the rain but I love the 2.0T engine, smooth and effortless. I love S-tronic but I do miss a clutch pedal at times. I miss my qS wheels, my fave wheels on a car ever.......

But, I love walking back to my car. I did on my two Mk Is and I still do. 8)


----------



## Godders486 (Oct 4, 2007)

lossyman said:


> Don't like mk2
> 
> * Position of the hazard lights
> * The fact the mirrors and windows don't seem to clear quickly in cold weather
> ...


Surely just learn how your car works before driving it?? Otherwise put the manual in the space under the folding boot floor. Ridiculous - a glove box is for gloves, is it not! :lol:


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Godders486 said:


> lossyman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like mk2
> ...


I'll remember that, and when I want to look something up I'll just pop outside, open the boot and get the manual...... Or perhaps if I am driving and I want my missus to check something for me perhaps she can run by the side of the car? Dunno, seems daft to me... :?:


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Remember - All opinions are valid opinions


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't like the fact that when your sat behind a MK2 with his spoil up, all you can see is the mechanism for raising. To actually see the beauty, if you can call it that, of the spoiler raised you have to be standing up and looking over and across the rear of the car with it raised. Or else it looks alot better down from all angles.


----------



## Godders486 (Oct 4, 2007)

lossyman said:


> Remember - All opinions are valid opinions


I know, sorry lossyman I just couldn't resist. Just seems silly to me for someone to be upset that the manual won't fit in the glovebox. Seem to remember that it didn't fit in MKI either, am I right? Not 100% about that, but it didn't matter then either


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Godders486 said:


> lossyman said:
> 
> 
> > Remember - All opinions are valid opinions
> ...


Nah, not upset at all. Just little things that annoy...... I suppose when they have been developing the car for so long you'd have thought they could have made it fit! I really miss that little flap by the mirror, M25 south has so many sun blinding spots this time of year....

p.s. my last manual fitted in my mk1 tt


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lossyman said:


> Rather than all the threads saying how great the mk2 is, I thought I'd start one about things I don't like or miss.
> 
> Miss -
> 
> ...


Glass is totally full :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> My manual fits in the glove box in it's cover, no problem. My drinks fit in the two holders by the handbrake. The rain does run in when the door gets opened and it's raining. Yes I miss the little flap by the mirror for the sun, that was a nice touch but I like the indicators on the MK II that also link to the new wing mirrors. I love the interior, the comfort, the space and the spoiler popping up and down in my mirror.  I appreciate being able to programme different settings via the DIS and love my flat bottomed steering wheel.
> 
> I miss quattro in the rain but I love the 2.0T engine, smooth and effortless. I love S-tronic but I do miss a clutch pedal at times. I miss my qS wheels, my fave wheels on a car ever.......
> 
> But, I love walking back to my car. I did on my two Mk Is and I still do. 8)


How'd you manage to get the manual into the glovebox Lottie? - I think we need self-guidance instructions accompanied with lots of step by step pictures to illustrate the points please. :lol:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Godders486 said:


> Ridiculous - a glove box is for gloves, is it not! :lol:


Haha, thats what i've got in my glovebox :wink: Along with an iPod of course.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I don't like the fact that when your sat behind a MK2 with his spoil up, all you can see is the mechanism for raising. To actually see the beauty, if you can call it that, of the spoiler raised you have to be standing up and looking over and across the rear of the car with it raised. Or else it looks alot better down from all angles.


Are you really talking about the spolier of the Mk2 TT, or something completely different 

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Miss :

Position of the wing mirror adjusters
Avus Silver (my fault)
Ummm........
(PS the heated seats settings only made u think u had more control as there was bugger all between most of the settings)

Like:
The screen demists so much faster!
The growl
Improved cab & "cockpit"
The seats


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BobFat said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the fact that when your sat behind a MK2 with his spoil up, all you can see is the mechanism for raising. To actually see the beauty, if you can call it that, of the spoiler raised you have to be standing up and looking over and across the rear of the car with it raised. Or else it looks alot better down from all angles.
> ...


Now you come to mention it .....    :wink:


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

lossyman said:


> Rather than all the threads saying how great the mk2 is, I thought I'd start one about things I don't like or miss.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


What sort of manual have you got?

I've had two Mk2's and in both cases I've kept the manual (and its outer case) in the glove compartment. There is not much room for much else but it fits without difficulty.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Things I don't like about the Mk2:

Anyone had the horrible vibration driving with the window open at speed?
No obvious place to put your mobile
Sun visor thing

Things I _really_ miss about my Mk1:

The constant trips back and forth to the dealer
The savage fuel consumption
The roof leaks (It was a TTR!)
The pointlessly hard ride (Ride/Handling compromise was wrong)
The uninvolving drive

and in no particular order (to balance things out) things I do miss:

The superb BOSE stereo
The shouts of "Nice car Mister!" (Did get one of them last night though!)
The completely unique interior - I still love the Aluminium details and push out buttons.
The fact that it was and is the original TT


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Things I don't like about the Mk2:
> 
> Anyone had the horrible vibration driving with the window open at speed?
> No obvious place to put your mobile
> ...


Another things I miss - Morro Blue / Aniseed combination. I think this would have looked stunning on the new TT.

As much as I dislike rear wipers, the visibilty seems much worse in my mk2 when it is raining.

miss - the look through the side mirrors and seeing that sexy rear end flaring out  stunning.

p.s. some may think I don't like the mk2, but I am happy with it.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

owain_thomas said:


> thought i was being thick not getting my manual in the glove box, spent ages trying to find where it went. odd that it doesn't have a place really.


My manual fits!

What annoys me is the fact Audi decided not to move the handbrake over on the RHD car and the armrest on the top is now useless. Oh and the fact the cupholders on the TTR were not moved either and hence when driving with cup in situ damn easy to smack your elbow! ... very poor!!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

lossyman said:


> As much as I dislike rear wipers, the visibilty seems much worse in my mk2 when it is raining.
> 
> miss - the look through the side mirrors and seeing that sexy rear end flaring out  stunning.


Rear window - Use good glass cleaner/polish (obviously ONLY on the rear window) or even clay bar the glass - it clears really quickly then.

Rear view mirror - Agreed ref the sexy "hip". But I do love the big chuncky mirror on the Mk2 and it seems to float out there, like the clever repeaters too.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Forgot to say I love the way that you can change settings now in the DIS, lock on drive off etc. So much easier than finding someone with Vag com. 

I will take a photo of my manual in the glove box!! :wink: 8)


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

That's good now I feel free to say, in my opinion Lossyman is an arsehole. Just kidding. :lol:

Phil



lossyman said:


> Remember - All opinions are valid opinions


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Forgot to say I love the way that you can change settings now in the DIS, lock on drive off etc. So much easier than finding someone with Vag com.
> 
> I will take a photo of my manual in the glove box!! :wink: 8)


Remember I want before and after shots with Rich in the background - no photoshop shenanigans (sp?) :wink: :lol:


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

philbur said:


> That's good now I feel free to say, in my opinion Lossyman is an arsehole. Just kidding. :lol:
> 
> Phil
> 
> ...


Being from Norway I am suprised you have a sense of humour! Just Kidding....


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

lossyman said:


> philbur said:
> 
> 
> > That's good now I feel free to say, in my opinion Lossyman is an arsehole. Just kidding. :lol:
> ...


He doesn't - just kidding


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

As someone mentioned, you can fit the manual under the boot floor (2.0 only I think), as well as any other small item that you dont want to rattle around in the boot.

The cup holders are next to useless though unless you can change gear without the cups/bottles getting in the way.

And the lack of a spare wheel (even a spacesaver) is a problem. If you use the foam stuff, you ruin the tyre. I had a puncture the other day. Luckily a mate came and brought his foot pump which enabled me to get it to a garage, top it up and take it to be repaired. The repair cost me Â£17 whereas using the foam kit would have meant a whole new tyre. It was a rear tyre and had only done 4000 miles.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Ziderup

Why use the foot pump? You should have an electric compressor in your boot :?

And you saved TWO new tyres really - Would you want one tyre with 25-30% of the tread gone on one side and a brand new one on the other?


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

Someone mentioned a while ago that you can get a can of tyre foam in Halfords (I think it was made by holts) that does the same job but allows the pucture to be repaired. Might be worth a couple of quid.

Balders.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

There are definitely some things I miss about my 2 previous MKI's, not many, but some.
However, I can easily fit my manual into the MKII glove box!!!, the cup holders are great, and the rain running into the boot - while annoying- is a little minor. 
The lack of spare wheel, that's just part of aiding the improved dynamics and weight distribution - just like moving the battery from the front to the rear and the aluminium.

I do however, really miss the little chrome cover on the MKI stereo, I miss the hiss of the 225's intercoolers and is it just me, or was the MKI's climate control better / more efficacious than the MKII's climate control. On a really hot day the MKII's cabin seems to take longer to cool down whereas the MKI cabin was like a refrigerator within seconds.


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

balders said:


> Someone mentioned a while ago that you can get a can of tyre foam in Halfords (I think it was made by holts) that does the same job but allows the pucture to be repaired. Might be worth a couple of quid.
> 
> Balders.


Reading a bit more about it, it seems that the tyre can be repaired after using the Holts stuff, but the repairer needs to flush out the Holts stuff. Trouble is, not many are willing to do it, and so folks have ended up having to have a new tyre anyway.

Ah well, nice in theory!

Balders


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Things I don't like about the Mk2:
> 
> No obvious place to put your mobile


Fin i used to put mine in the cup holder and wedge it in place with my wallet!
Not exactly technical i know but seemed to work.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

I miss the electronic temp reading, much nicer than the twisty mk2s.

On another matter cam across this...

http://wwwboards.auto.ru/migalki/257968.html

Now that's enough to make a grown man cry, possibly the 1st R8 crash?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

lossyman said:


> Don't like mk2
> 
> * The fact the mirrors and windows don't seem to clear quickly in cold weather
> _mine clear quickly - in fact I think the heated mirrors are very fast to clear_
> ...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I put my mobile in the Ashtray - bit of foam around, works well!


----------



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Things I don't like about the Mk2:
> ...


pointless info, but I put mine in the little tray thing behind the handbrake - applicable only to the TTR though.

I never had a mk1, but I did like the radio cover.

The handbrake thing on the RHD is annoying - my mum got shocked when I pulled the handbrake up while she was using the armrest!

I also hate the fact that I'm paranoid about the slightest mark - I think I parked under the AGM of the Diahorettic pigeons the other day, had to wash it off in the dark, and now have watermarks all over the car... but I think that's my fault as opposed to the car itself, and would probably apply if I had a mk1 also!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Steel. What steel?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Any how, getting back to the original point:

Miss -

* Rear-view mirror Visor [smiley=dunce2.gif] 
* Storage compartments (As standard :!: )
* Xenon as standard :twisted:

Don't like mk2

* Windows collect dirt so whenever you put them down they are all mucky when you put them back up in the damp
* Aircon seems weak compared to before, especially warm settings :?: 
* Tinny clunk of the doors and boot compared to MK1 :? 
* S-Tronic - Manual mode moves to the right rather than the left which to me, it should like the MK1

Otherwise the MK2 is perfect 8)


----------

